# Trovoada e luar, Cabo Espichel 5 de Abril 2012



## ajrebelo (6 Abr 2012 às 17:08)

Boas

Algumas trovoadas ontem no Cabo Espichel - Sesimbra 






















Depois desta trovoada o céu ficou lindo e com uma lua super forte

















Espero que gostem, 

O video da ultima caçada também já está a andar, talvez hoje de noite esteja online 

Abraços


----------



## miguel (6 Abr 2012 às 18:01)

Soberbo!!  nos próximos dias vamos ter mais a ver se temos sorte


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2012 às 18:09)

Muito boas fotos
Continuação de boas caçadas


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Abr 2012 às 18:36)

Muito boas fotos, parabéns, bom apanhado


----------



## RickStorm (6 Abr 2012 às 18:42)

Gostei imenso das imagens deste post (especialmente as duas últimas, estão espectaculares). Falta um botão Like neste fórum...  (nem sei se é possivel ou se faz algum sentido o ter aqui).


----------



## Duarte Sousa (6 Abr 2012 às 18:52)

RickStorm disse:


> Gostei imenso das imagens deste post (especialmente as duas últimas, estão espectaculares). Falta um botão Like neste fórum...  (nem sei se é possivel ou se faz algum sentido o ter aqui).



Sim, é possível, eu sou membro dum fórum de aviação virtual (FSP) e todos os tópicos têm essa opção. Coloca a sugestão neste tópico Sugestões para o MeteoPT, se quiseres.


----------



## Z13 (7 Abr 2012 às 10:15)

Fotos espectaculares!!!!!!

Muito, muito bom!



Um abraço


----------



## MSantos (7 Abr 2012 às 16:33)

Excelente como sempre


----------



## bisnaga33 (7 Abr 2012 às 21:30)

Excelentes fotos,quando a abertura do site meteoalerta


----------



## Veterano (7 Abr 2012 às 22:58)

Grandes fotos, como sempre!


----------

